# sausage and jerky supplies



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jan 5, 2012)

Just got on line with some suppliers for sausage and jerky supplies, with credit checks, paper work and shipping, looking at about 2 to 3 weeks off for supplies to hit the store. Plan on stocking spices, casings, dehydrators, grinders, jerkey guns and more. 

For spices, will have packets to do from 1# to 50# batches. Starting out with natural casings, some nice grinders and dehydrators and what ever the suppliers suggest to stock for an opening order. 
Any questions or suggestions, let me know.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 15, 2012)

Sausage Supplies are in! 
Just got in a great line of sausage spices and cures. Also some casings and more jerky supplies. Everything is on the web site and will be running the 10% off St. Patricks sales thru Saturday 3/17/12.

Check it out, any questions, let me know or if there's something you want and don't see, let me know, I'll try to get it in!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 15, 2012)

Doug you are kicking butt! Glad to see things working out!


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 16, 2012)

Things may be a bit early for some of the sausage stuff, thinking fall with deer season will be the big time. 

Summer is a good time to stock up on pork butts and sholders. we have a local grocery chain here that puts them on sale for .99 cents a pound.

But having them in stock lets customers know I have them.


----------

